# Marengo



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

We are heading for the Marengo ride on Friday!! Anyone else heading that way??:rockn:


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Headed out Friday afternoon from east tx. Can't wait!


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

Where are you staying?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Wish I could make it!! Seems like every year something comes up during Marengo. I'll be at Camp Beauregard for my 3 weeks National Guard Summer Camp. SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I would love to see your Brute in action!! Looks like an awesome set up!


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

expat_dude said:


> Where are you staying?


 
Gonna be at the Courtyard in W Monroe


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

We are staying at the same place!! 
Btw-- here are the pre ride pics..

http://www.wishicould.org/gallery/t...//www.wishicould.o.../thumbnails.php?album=24


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

We're hoping to be there by 5 at the latest, do they have a bar?
I'll be pulling a team green brute and a yellow rancher.


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think they have a bar :thinking:.. I will be in a Red CC Chevy pulling a Green Brute, Camo Brute and Camo Grizzly!!


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll be there with 3 other brutes and no to the bar, there is no drinking allowed at all on the ride. They will fine you. It is a charity event and it takes place on a wildlife refuge. I know this sucks really bad, but thats why you go friday night and drink enough so that you don't wanna drink saturday hehe!


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

my self and msmud3 will be there at the campground hopin for 3 or 4 on friday afternoon we will be in a grey Duramax 3/4 ton pullin a 32' crossroads camper...would love to see ya'll so come on over and say hello....even stay for a drank or 2 or 12 or 22 who konws haha...and if that's what the swamp is lookin like up there....i'm sure glad i got M.I.M.B snorks!!!


----------

